# SureFire M4 Devastator



## eric1975 (Mar 17, 2007)

did all the surefire devastator's come with the turbo head


----------



## eric1975 (Mar 17, 2007)

does anybody have 1 of these surefires i am thinking about buying 1 just want to know what people think about them


----------



## DUQ (Mar 17, 2007)

I would have to guess "yes". Pretty sure the 12PM on a 9P was the M4's daddy.


----------



## glockboy (Mar 17, 2007)

Love it.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 17, 2007)

I have the M3T with an SW02 tailcap and LOVE IT!!!!
I like the smaller size and I bought a Cell extender for it so if I want to run 4 cells I can.
I think you will like it, but you just have to handle the M3T with an SW02 tailcap to understand. Nice balance and not too long. (IMO)
Buy an Arcmania Turbohead Module if possible. Excellent add-on!


----------



## Size15's (Mar 17, 2007)

I prefer either the M3T or M6 to the M4 (it's a bit long for my taste). I have two, but I have three M6's...


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 17, 2007)

DAMN!!! Everytime Size15's posts pics I have to go to the bathroom and release some men-o'-the sea................if ya get my drift:naughty:  

I want an LU20 SOOOO Bad but can't find one ANYWHERE!!!! 

The Adaptors on the bottoms of the LU20's.....are those prototype pieces???
I'll admit to jelousy on this one!


----------



## batman (Mar 17, 2007)

I think the M4 is probably a great light but Ive never touched one. The M3T and M6 have some advantages over it but your needs may make the M4 a perfect light for the money.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 17, 2007)

DaFABRICATA said:


> The Adaptors on the bottoms of the LU20's.....are those prototype pieces???
> I'll admit to jelousy on this one!


Yes, they are ancient SureFire proto-types. I call 'em MZ90 CombatGrip housings.


----------



## cy (Mar 17, 2007)

much prefer M6 over M4, M3, M3T for incand. really like L6 using M3 form factor. 

I've had all of the above at some time, but have sold off all except for two surefire M6 and L6 for the big Surefires.


----------



## jk904jk (Mar 17, 2007)

If the price is an issue as it is with me, I suggest the Wolf Eyes M100x Rattlesnake.
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/productList.aspx?uid=1-20-41
http://s152.photobucket.com/albums/s189/jk904jk/
I just got mine two days ago and it is very well made for $90. There are several other lamp assemblies you can drop in. The black anodized finish is flawless, the reflector is unique as it is orange peel texture in the bottom half of the dish and is mirror the top half. It has powerful throw. My only gripe is that the tailcap button feels a little wimpy next to a surefire.

The first thing that came to mind when I took it out last night was... 
M100x rattlesnakes, they keep throwing and throwing and throwing.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 17, 2007)

love my M4! I have 2 A19 extenders and run 3 pila 600s's in it!


Pleanty of burn and plenty of bright!


----------



## Danbo (Mar 17, 2007)

I owned an M4 once. I found the beam awesome, but didn't care for how long and slim the body of the light was.


----------



## 270winchester (Mar 17, 2007)

if any light deserves the name "torch", the M4 held vertically in one's hand is it.


----------



## FILIPPO (Mar 18, 2007)

I have one M4 and I love it but I think that the M6 is better.
I bought M4 becouse of the price....


----------



## trailblazer (Mar 18, 2007)

Save a little longer and get the M6, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## duckpotatoes (Mar 18, 2007)

Whats a 12 pm? Sorry if its something obvious, we drank big long island ice teas last night, and i think i got beat up by some leprocauns...


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 18, 2007)

Size15's said:


> I prefer either the M3T or M6 to the M4 (it's a bit long for my taste). I have two, but I have three M6's...


Ya got some serious coinage in them there SureFires sir.


----------



## duckpotatoes (Mar 18, 2007)

Love my M4, Never handled an M6. It changed how I used to feel about incandescent! I've seen the light! Especially modded, to use the mn21 500 lumen LA. Always check out ebay, I got mine for two bills. I'd like the M6 if it were rechargable. I'd need to get a second job to help feed the darn thing.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 18, 2007)

EV_007 said:


> Ya got some serious coinage in them there SureFires sir.


I guess so... I have a few more as well.


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 18, 2007)

Size15's said:


> I guess so... I have a few more as well.



You should take a SF family group pic. I think you've got one of the largest SF collections I've seen. Just awesome, of all the lights bought and sold, I've never sold any of my SureFires. Your collection is an inspiration to all us SF fans
.:thumbsup:

Hey, that CB version of the M6 looks like it has a cooler color HA finish? Or is tha my monitor playing tricks on me.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 18, 2007)

eric1975 said:


> did all the surefire devastator's come with the turbo head


Yes, the SureFire M4 has always featured a Millennium TurboHead.



duckpotatoes said:


> Whats a 12 pm? Sorry if its something obvious, we drank big long island ice teas last night, and i think i got beat up by some leprocauns...


The SureFire 12PM was the original "Tactical Entry Light". It was replaced by the Millennium Series M4.



DUQ said:


> Pretty sure the 12PM on a 9P was the M4's daddy.


The 12PM is a whole flashlight, and the 12PM body is a whole body (it's not a 9P+A19).






(Note that the M4 does not come standard with the Z48 Clickie TailCap in the photo above)

The 12PM/12ZM/LeopardLight were more often supplied with the T-62 TurboHead - the so-called "TRTH" threaded-rim TurboHead rather than the Short-rim TurboHead. The TRTH had a slightly different reflector coating making it better for the N62 Lamp Assembly compared to that of the SRTH which is intended for the smaller filaments of the N1, N2, N4 & N5 Lamp Assemblies.

The 12ZM was the CombatLight version (hence the "Z") of the Tactical Entry Light. The 12PM was the straight bodied version (hence the "P"). The LeopardLight was the version intended to be mounted on scope rings on top of a rifle scope.








Technically the 12PM is the father of the M4 since they are both straight-bodied. The 12ZM is totally cool though. I always regret not buying one instead of my 12PM.






Al


----------



## Size15's (Mar 18, 2007)

EV_007 said:


> Hey, that CB version of the M6 looks like it has a cooler color HA finish? Or is tha my monitor playing tricks on me.


I think perhaps there is a trend towards a more grey/slate hue to SureFire's HA rather than the green/brown hue of 5-7 years ago...


----------



## zx7dave (Mar 18, 2007)

The M4 has a little more punch and a little longer than the M3/M3T. The biggest difference is the M4 doesn't come with the Rogers Combat Grip. The M3/M3T is versatile with the heads you can run. You can run the normal head that takes the MN10 (125 Lumens for 60min) or MN11 (225 Lumens for 20min) or you can run the KL6 for everyday light with good run times, or you can run the MN21 500 Lumens (less than 10 min) this lamp is from the M6, for max light output. The M3 is probably the most versatile and ultra small package for max amount of light to flash intruders or attackers when you use the MN21 option (backed up by the Glock of course).


----------



## zx7dave (Mar 18, 2007)

As a love of SureFires. In my opinion the M4 does everything well, but the coolest thing about it remains the name "Devastator".


----------



## Gander_Man (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't forget...
1). - You can always run the 12P's "N62" lamp in the M4. It will keep tripping the battery's internal thermal safety shutoff every couple minutes and then relight when it cools, but, remember, that's happening because of the monster amount of light it's producing by how hard it can suck the batteries.

2). - It's long consistent 1" surface makes it sweet for mounting in scope rings where you can get 2 rings on it as opposed to most others only alllowing room for 1.

- Russ


----------



## SunStar (Mar 19, 2007)

The M4 is a great light. I have (2) and (1) M6. Both have there purpose for me and both suit that purpose well. I'm sure that I'm in the minority here, but I would be one that is more comfortable in form with the M4 than the M6. If you are interested in rechargeable options, the M4 is probably the best choice with multiple lamps and outputs to choose. Using primaries, not much difference between the MN60 and MN20. As you move to the MN61 and MN21, most gains are in flood rather than throw. The M4 is both rugged and reliable and I'm glad to have it as part of my SF collection.


----------



## kooter (Mar 19, 2007)

This is a great thread. :goodjob: 

Just got my M3T CB, whats the most powerful LA i can use in it? Didnt realise i could use the 500 lumen LA from the M6.


----------



## SunStar (Mar 19, 2007)

Using primaries in stock form... the MN16 - my personal favorite. 

You are going to need the A19 extension to run more powerful LA's.


----------



## kooter (Mar 19, 2007)

Im running the MN61 LA at the moment, no problems on 3 cells. Any higher out put LAs will need the extender though?


----------



## SunStar (Mar 19, 2007)

kooter said:


> Im running the MN61 LA at the moment, no problems on 3 cells. Any higher out put LAs will need the extender though?



Output using the MN16 will be greater on 3 cells than the MN61 on 3 cells. The MN61 is a 12V lamp and you will not acheive its full potential on 3 cells.

Try the MN16 and use an extender for beyond.


----------



## kooter (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for your help sunstar. Ill run the MN16 then.


----------



## leukos (Mar 19, 2007)

With Leef's 2x 18650 body, I can run the N2, MN15, MN16, or MN20. I suppose with some LG2400's you might be able to run the MN21 as well (but be careful, that has a 5 amp draw).


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 19, 2007)

_M3T + A19 extender + 2xPila168S = ugly step-sister of the M4. Shown with Strider folder to impress the chicks._ 

Another:





cheers


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 19, 2007)

Incredible pictures of your incredible collection Al. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SunStar (Mar 19, 2007)

leukos said:


> With Leef's 2x 18650 body, I can run the N2, MN15, MN16, or MN20. I suppose with some LG2400's you might be able to run the MN21 as well (but be careful, that has a 5 amp draw).



What kind of run time do you get running the MN16 and MN20 with the 18650's? I get about 46 - 48 min which is not much better than I get with 17670's - just wondering if I got a bad cell.


----------



## Mags (Mar 19, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good M3/L6 holster? (w/ SW02)


----------



## PapikAldo (Sep 20, 2007)

What about the Surefire M4 with the Lumens Factory M4 HO 550 Lumen bulb ???
I've just bought them and I expect the to be very good...
I'll also buy a SF M6 CB.


----------



## BSBG (Sep 20, 2007)

leukos said:


> With Leef's 2x 18650 body, I can run the N2, MN15, MN16, or MN20. I suppose with some LG2400's you might be able to run the MN21 as well (but be careful, that has a 5 amp draw).



Sweet. I have the rest of the parts on order to build one just like this after I scored a Leef 2x18650 body. I was inspired after I picked up an M4 at a price I couldn't refuse... Never though much about the M4, but after putting a Turbohead on my M3 I decided it might be a better option, along with the ability to run Li Ion 17670's in it using M3T bulbs, or on primaries with a spacer in an emergency.

The M4 or my Franken Lego hybrid will not replace my M6, but they slip into your back pocket a lot easier.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 21, 2007)

BSBG said:


> Sweet. I have the rest of the parts on order to build one just like this after I scored a Leef 2x18650 body.


If you also get one of Fivemega's MN bipin sockets, you'll be able to run a WA1111 in it with 2x18650. And that set-up would give your M6 some serious competition.


----------



## jumpstat (Sep 21, 2007)

Haven't got an M4 but really like its Turbo head. A setup like leukos is a killer setup. Unfortunately M4 battery tube would not allow 18650 cells. 

Eventually C Lit-Ions supportable bodies such as Leef's BigLeef System should enable more options for the MN21


----------



## Lightedge (Nov 27, 2007)

I run mine with a Leef 2x18650 driving a WA1111 and it DOES give the M6 some competition and it does it guilt free.


----------

